# Rat owner annoyance



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya, well to keep it relatively short . . . I volunteer at a pet store in my free periods and yesterday I went in and they had been brought a rat over the holidays that the owner asked them to tame up because it bit and was very vicious, the pet store owners wear gloves when they handle her and stuff and I wore one glove. She didnt bite me once. Today she nipped me twice and taste-tested my fingers but other then that nothing. They said I was very brave as I decided against wearing gloves and after she made me bleed nipping me, I didnt even remove my hand from the cage. That incredibly vicious rat is now curled up in a ball under a pillow on my couch and she spent the day sleeping on my lap and even licked the blood off my fingers. What a bloody joke. Vicious? shes lovely but highly unsocialized in a tiny starter pack cage on her own. Yep. Alone. The owners wont take her back until shes tame. SHE IS TAME!!!!!! apparently they never took her out of the cage once because they were afraid of her and piled clean bedding on top of the old. Nice. My mum hasnt been 'attacked' either by her. She was just so frustrated in that bloody cage after being never let out, shes not that young either and the best handling shes ever got is the one I gave yesterday and she accepted stroking from anyone one wanted to. We dont even have a date for when she goes home and they are not sure she will. My mum has said if she has no home anymore I can take her in, as I seem to be one of the only people she can trust. Its unfair to put this on the pet store- they are running a business and should not have to tame other peoples pets. If the owners turn up again, *how can I get them to let the rat trust them properly and pursuade them to let her out everyday and buy her a companion and a bigger cage?* *sigh* so ticked off by the irresponsibleness of it all.

*edit* forgot to add, my rats are all lively and everything but all this rat wants to do is sleep, she had a little run but has spent all her time sleeping, be it on me or under the pillow where she is now. Is this normal behavior for a solitary rat?


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

It may be that she was just worn out as she's not used to all the activity having been kept in a small cage.

You are very welcome to direct the owners to the rat keeping advice on the NFRS website www.nfrs.org and hopefully they will see that she needs a friend and a bigger cage.

That little rat is very lucky to have met you and have you as a friend, keeping my fingers crossed the people don't come back and that she gets to stay with you


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah that kind of happened actually. The pet store decided to shock me by saying they are going to tell the owner theyve sold her. to me. Is a good thing I dont mind an extra mouth to feed lol- just wish I had come to my own desicion rather then it being forced upon me *sigh* some people are so irresponsible


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

this happens ALL the time I'm afraid, a ratties goes to "nibble" which is quite a pleasant experience but people react badly frightening themselves and poor ratty so they end up getting a chomp which (in truth) serves them right.

Rats *need* to nibble, it's part of their functionality, when oh when will people get that???

nice work anyway, good for you x


----------

